# OW texted me apology today



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

Since this whole thing started this July I finally got a little closure for myself. And for the first time I don't feel any guilt or second doubts I know leaving my husband is the right thing to do. I have sat here being the better person and not confronting her for the sake of my business and financial future to find out today he told her months ago that I know about their affair. He then told he she could not talk about it to me. I was so upset I don't have words for it. I went a little crazy on his a$$. He saw no problem with not informing me that she knew. He let me go to meetings trying to be the better person and suffer and he said nothing. He told me he did cause I asked him to do it in order to reconcile. YEAH in July when you were caught and if he did for me why would he not tell me he did it. Cause he wanted her sympathy so he could get away with his lazy ass work ethic that is why.

So I didn't let either of them off. They are sweating that I will expose them to the husband. I made her understand she ruined my marriage and cost me my unborn child. Yes I laid it all out there. I told her I would not fire her, assuming she would quit right. Nope she is staying. These two crazy asses deserve each other. 

So I finally have a sense of peace, for the first time I am going to move on and not look back. I just shows my EX husband will never have the ability to tell the truth and the emotional IQ of a 10 year old.

Now I just need to figure out what moving on looks like LOL Pretty sure when I planned my life plan it did not include being single and almost broke in my 40s. Oh well it could be worse I could be a victim for the rest of my life. I actually thanked her for proving to me what I always new, my EX is a habitual liar and a full blown nut case!

Anyways thanks for letting me get all this out!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Expose to OWH. He should know.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Please let the OMH know.

He should not be in the dark. Give him the information he needs to help himself.

Please.

not knowing for sure is a terrible place to be.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

True. Like in moments like when she tells him she's pregnant..


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't I enjoy a little torturing them first until I tell him? 

I had to laugh after I gave it to her she texted him and told him he has to be nice to me and not piss me off so I don't tell her husband. (Yes I still clone his phone and see all his text messages). Bad day for my EX all his women are up in his face LOL


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jelly_bean said:


> Can't I enjoy a little torturing them first until I tell him?
> 
> I had to laugh after I gave it to her she texted him and told him he has to be nice to me and not piss me off so I don't tell her husband. (Yes I still clone his phone and see all his text messages). Bad day for my EX all his women are up in his face LOL


Just curious... why haven't you exposed to her husband? He deserves to know that he's been sharing his wife w/ another man.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Just curious... why haven't you exposed to her husband? He deserves to know that he's been sharing his wife w/ another man.


Cause he manipulated me into not talking about with even the OW let alone the spouse. Honestly though it is purely for selfish reasons, she will be forced to quit and I am so close to selling the business and getting my WS out of my life. If she goes I get truly f&**& up. She does absolutely everything there and I know she can be replaced but it is not to my advantage when I am only a few weeks away from freedom. 

However just so you know I am not a completely horrible person I did tell her if she does not start counselling with her husband I would tell him. The affair is over and this will be the fear she needs to quite griping about her marriage and either fix it or move on but quit blaming her horrible marriage for her horrible behavior.

And the second the ink is dry on my sale I will tell him....100% for sure but right now I need to protect myself and my kids.


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Just curious... why haven't you exposed to her husband? He deserves to know that he's been sharing his wife w/ another man.


Agree with Gus. Her husband has a right to know. It's not fair for him to be left in the dark while she is just plodding on thinking she can have her cake and eat it to. He deserves better then her.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Meli33 said:


> Agree with Gus. Her husband has a right to know. It's not fair for him to be left in the dark while she is just plodding on thinking she can have her cake and eat it to. He deserves better then her.


Yes, and she has a right to sell her business with minimal complications which will protect herself and her kids


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Her husband has a right to know. But JB must do this at time of her choosing that does not put her future in jeopardy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> and the second the ink is dry on my sale i will tell him....100% for sure but* right now i need to protect myself and my kids.*


*exacally!!!*


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

jelly_bean said:


> Cause he manipulated me into not talking about with even the OW let alone the spouse. Honestly though it is purely for selfish reasons, she will be forced to quit and I am so *close to selling the business* and getting my WS out of my life. If she goes I get truly f&**& up. She does absolutely everything there and I know she can be replaced but it is not to my advantage when I am only a few weeks away from freedom.


Just Curious, Real Estate? OW is one of your top Sellers?


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

jelly_bean said:


> And the second the ink is dry on my sale I will tell him....100% for sure but right now I need to protect myself and my kids.


Phew...... reading through I was worried till I saw this :iagree:

Soon as that inks dry then :smthumbup:


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

RWB said:


> Just Curious, Real Estate? OW is one of your top Sellers?


Could be wrong and she will fill in and correct if I am, but I believe her story is that she and her H started a daycare that her mother invested heavily in. She is trying to sell it and get her Mother's investment back and make a small profit herself. Her H is the co-owner and oversees it (but basically does nothing), and OW is the on site manager/ administrator in charge of the facility (and possibly his secretary as well). Since the OW knows everything about the business (and could easily be replaced) trying to to do so during a sale can open them to unnecessary questions from potential buyers and could affect the clientele, if they pull the children out fearing issues within the facility all making a sale harder and less lucrative. Thats the basics as I remember them.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> Could be wrong and she will fill in and correct if I am, but I believe her story is that she and her H started a daycare that her mother invested heavily in. She is trying to sell it and get her Mother's investment back and make a small profit herself. Her H is the co-owner and oversees it (but basically does nothing), and OW is the on site manager/ administrator in charge of the facility (and possibly his secretary as well). Since the OW knows everything about the business (and could easily be replaced) trying to to do so during a sale can open them to unnecessary questions from potential buyers and could affect the clientele, if they pull the children out fearing issues within the facility all making a sale harder and less lucrative. Thats the basics as I remember them.


Wow I am impressed you nailed it! But just so people don't think I am totally nuts I do not work at all in the daycare. Could you imagine working everyday with that craziness around you!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

jelly_bean said:


> Wow I am impressed you nailed it! But just so people don't think I am totally nuts I do not work at all in the daycare. Could you imagine working everyday with that craziness around you!


I don't have to imagine it, I work every day surrounded by crazy, including the boss!

Of course, I'm self employed and work alone...


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

jelly_bean said:


> Wow I am impressed you nailed it! But just so people don't think I am totally nuts I do not work at all in the daycare. Could you imagine working everyday with that craziness around you!


Thanks, memory does escape me at times, but generally is pretty good. I have been accused by some on here of stalking because I am a stickler for details and remember then quite profoundly without having to go back and look them up.

Yeah, sorry I left out that part about not working there, except to come in from time to time to manage the book keeping for the facility and prepare them for the sale of the business.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

So the OW just asked me if her H asks me if she had an affair would I still keep it secret. Sounds like he is picking up the signals as well.

I told her that unlike her and my ex I actually have morals and would tell him the truth. 

So then my ex texts me that I am a huge B**tch and that I should let her get away with it cause it was his mistake. Whatever it takes two to tango! And I am sooooo sick of him defending her.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

jelly_bean said:


> And I am sooooo sick of him defending her.


Wait until she decides to work on her marriage and ends all contact with your ex. You'll be the nicest sweetest woman on the planet and hear something akin to "what was I thinking waaah waaah waaaah waaah.."


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

That is some freaking nerve. If the POSOM texted/contacted me, he really wouldnt like the response. You are much nicer than I am.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

can you forward that text to her husband? or did she ask you face to face?


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

convert said:


> can you forward that text to her husband? or did she ask you face to face?


I have a Word document full of all their texts so when I finally get to expose her there will be plenty of evidence.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

jelly_bean said:


> Can't I enjoy a little torturing them first until I tell him?


As long as they don't head you off at the pass and get to him first with half truths. Then it will lose all its effect


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, be cool about all this before you tip your hand. You will be painted as the bat sh!t crazy person everyone hates.. It could play into their defense about the sale. Anything to hurt you.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

If you don't tell OWH everything then you make yourself an accomplice in her betrayal of him.


----------

